# Fortissimo Trombone Ensemble - small freebie



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 21, 2012)

Here is a short marcatos trombone ensemble patch from a set of custom studio brass I recorded a couple years ago. It seems to work to add a little presence to stage/hall samples.

I used the patch a bit as the sole low brass on this track at 0:21, 1:00, etc -- http://jasperblunk.com/music/Mountain_of_the_Sun.mp3

Three trombones, recorded in traditional seating position (towards the right). 

Range: Bb1-Ab3

Mod wheel controls volume/lo-pass. Set it to the top for the full dynamic.

Here's the zip: http://jasperblunk.com/fortissimo_trombone_ensemble.zip

Older horns: http://jasperblunk.com/fortissimo_horn_ensemble.zip

Best,
Jasper


----------



## Blakus (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: "Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble" by Jasper Blunk - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells *** FREEBIE ****

Jasper you champion! This sounds amazing! I can't wait to get home and try this out! Hopefully this can inspire others to have a go at creating unique samples (and sharing little freebies )


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 21, 2012)

I am absolutely loving the recent air of collaboration around here lately. Much thanks Jasper! Can't wait to take her for a spin


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks so much! I can't wait to try these!!!

You and Blakus (and the other scripting helpers) are very generous.

The demo you have made for this is a very stirring piece of music too, I hope you make it longer eventually


----------



## ptrickf (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: "Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble" by Jasper Blunk - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells *** FREEBIE ****

o=? very nice. Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks. This is so cool. I really like where this forum is heading. I will (when I get time) upload some of my own recordings (percussion) to continue this new trend in this forum. 

Thanks Blunk. Looking forward to try it out.

Best
Ryan


----------



## Blakus (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: "Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble" by Jasper Blunk - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells *** FREEBIE ****

Here's a quick short demo I put together for these amazing trumpets! All trumpets are JB FTE. 

[mp3]http://www.blakus.com/music/JBFTE_pocketBlakus1.mp3[/mp3]
http://www.blakus.com/music/JBFTE_pocketBlakus1.mp3

The trumpets are really playable and sound freakin fantastic imo. Instant permanent spot in my template. So much fun, thanks Jasper.


----------



## Kralc (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounding amazing! Can't wait to try this out.

Big thanks Jasper!


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 22, 2012)

Great demo Blakus!


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 22, 2012)

Jasper, I've been playing with your trumpet patches this evening, well done! I was amazed how good they sound, a very clean precise sound, and it's wonderful to have the shorts and sustains. The legato sounds great; as Blakus and I have discussed in recent days, it makes us wonder how much benefit there is to having `real legato' when the simulated legato can have such a pleasing effect for a great reduction in cost


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Sep 22, 2012)

This is awesome! 

Unfortunately I can't use it, because it has been written with Kontakt 5 and I still use Kontakt 4.2.


----------



## devastat (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: "Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble" by Jasper Blunk - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells *** FREEBIE ****

Thank you Jasper for sharing these. I really love the energy and bite in these trumpets.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: "Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble" by Jasper Blunk - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells *** FREEBIE ****

Sounding Fantastic!

 Maybe we can get a independent, semi complete, small Orchestra together at some point.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 22, 2012)

Tino Danielzik @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> Unfortunately I can't use it, because it has been written with Kontakt 5 and I still use Kontakt 4.2.



+1


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: "Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble" by Jasper Blunk - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells *** FREEBIE ****

Btw, I was moved to write toJasper about a wonderful piece he wrote. You can hear it on the Cinematic Strings fast passages video. I'm a fan.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for doing this Jasper. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you kindly, Jasper! Downloading now


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's some quick live playing to show them exposed, with just a bit of verb (no EQ/processing); http://jasperblunk.com//trumpets_alone.mp3

You can also bypass the RR script which'll stack the marcs/stacs.


----------



## Blakus (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells.......*

Just to give a bit more of an idea how fun these trumpets are, I've done a few quick comparisons. 

http://blakus.com/music/temp/CB_attack.mp3 (CB With Layered Shorts)
[mp3]http://blakus.com/music/temp/CB_attack.mp3[/mp3]
http://blakus.com/music/temp/CB_noattack.mp3 (CB Without Layered Shorts)
[mp3]http://blakus.com/music/temp/CB_noattack.mp3[/mp3]
http://blakus.com/music/temp/JBFF_ezmode.mp3 (JB FF Trumpets Marcato)
[mp3]http://blakus.com/music/temp/JBFF_ezmode.mp3[/mp3]

This marcato/sustain patch is probably the most useful and flexible articulation for a trumpet ensemble.
Would be fun to hear a HB comparison!

Thanks again Jasper! Soo good.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells.......*

The sense of sharing present in the last few days is extraordinary. Thanks for this as the hi brass is the only thing I am am not content with in Albion I. This has pretty much filled my needs minus a solo viola and violin, but we can only dream right?

One question though. Is there a setting to make the marcato patch poly instead of mono?

thanks,

Don


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes. It can be bypassed in the third tab of the Script editor, or deleted altogether.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells.......*

Thanks! I actually went and found the SIPS script and bypassed it right after posting. This is a great sounding instrument. Well done!

edit:

I feel really lame now as I just reread your initial post with those exact instructions. I feel like one of my 5th graders who didn't read the directions!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 22, 2012)

Another very quick sketch: http://jasperblunk.com//fortissimo_demo_2.mp3


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Blakus, that comparison was very informative, I think the Blunket stands up amazingly well next to the CB!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 23, 2012)

Jasper Thanks a lot, this sounds amazing thanks again for your kindness im gonna write a very nice demo for these trumpets!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 23, 2012)

i´m going to make a solo instrument patch for you guys! stay tuned!


----------



## Bunford (Sep 23, 2012)

Slightly confused with this one. Download the patch/sample pool and just got a load of .wav samples and no nki/Kontakt patch file?!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 23, 2012)

Bunford @ Sun Sep 23 said:


> Slightly confused with this one. Download the patch/sample pool and just got a load of .wav samples and no nki/Kontakt patch file?!



There seem to be two sample pools a tuned and an untuned one. Perhaps you downloaded the wrong one? I am downloading the tuned one now as I only downloaded the untuned one yesterday.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 23, 2012)

I think if you download the tuned sample pool it doesn't include the NKIs, but the untuned dowload has everything included


----------



## HDJK (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells....... NEW AND REVISED DEMOS....*

Excellent! Thank you so much for sharing these o=<


----------



## roblord (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells....... NEW AND REVISED DEMOS....*

Thanks Jasper. Very kind!


Rob


----------



## Justus (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells....... NEW AND REVISED DEMOS....*

Thank you, Jasper!
Nice rich tone!


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells*

You're a king amongst men Jasper! Thank you so much for this. They sound fantastic! These will be my new 'go to' trumpets. Now I just need some Blunk Horns/Bones/Tubas 

- O


----------



## almagata (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot Jasper!!! awesome trumpets!
Yours and Blakus libs are now in my sounds palette, winning over some of the big name guys... 

PS. could you share your .nkis for the blakus cello?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells*

I was going to ask.. anyone want something like the trumpets but a [dry] studio horn ensemble recorded in the same space? Real basic, nothing fancy, same as trumpets.. just to maybe add that punch behind hall/stage samples. 

Four horns - marcs, stacs, and sfz-decrescendos..

I'll make something available for you guys if there's enough interest. Although, not immediately. I want to share something else in the meantime (not brass).


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 25, 2012)

Im in Jasper!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells*



Jasper Blunk @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> I was going to ask.. anyone want something like the trumpets but a [dry] studio horn ensemble recorded in the same space? Real basic, nothing fancy, same as trumpets.. just to maybe add that punch behind hall/stage samples.
> 
> Four horns - marcs, stacs, and sfz-decrescendos..
> 
> I'll make something available for you guys if there's enough interest. Although, not immediately. I want to share something else in the meantime (not brass).



This would be great if you are willing to do it. Studio horn ensemble would consist of which instruments? Forgive my lack of knowledge in this area, but if they sound as good as the trumpets they would come in real handy!


----------



## almagata (Sep 25, 2012)

yes!!!


----------



## JPQ (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont even listen these but all free samples are wellcome.


----------



## schatzus (Sep 25, 2012)

This really calls into question the "size of a library" as a marketing tool. Great tone goes further I think.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm excited about the horms! Yes please!

What was the other instrument you planned to share first?


----------



## vlado hudec (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells [new poll: horns?)*

Hi Jasper !

if you could do a horns with round robins (4-5) staccatos, it would be very cool !


----------



## Arceo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells [new poll: horns?)*

Little late to the party, but hey: thank you Jasper for your generosity. I find this little instrument very valuable, it's already in my template.
Cheers
Arceo


----------



## lee (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells [new poll: horns?)*

Would it be possible to convert or program these from scratch to be used with K4, maybe looking at screenshots from the k5 version?


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 26, 2012)

A little demo i´ve made for this library
Sloppy playing though http://soundcloud.com/christianfernandp ... march-test


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Jasper!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Updated articulations- [new poll for horn ensemble)*

These sound great. Thanks so much for making these available.


----------



## Vartio (Sep 27, 2012)

Seems like something that could help pulling off that John Powell ish screaming trumpet stuff... I have to try this out. Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 27, 2012)

I updated the full download with new NKI's - thanks to Jonathan Churchill (Embertone) - improved dyn mod-wheel xfading (smoother) with the marcatos, and the staccatos have a shorter release, making fast dlb/triple-tonguing type stuff a little easier (as long as there is some verb). 

The french horns should be done sooner than I thought. Here's a little improv with the sfz-decrescendo patch (which uses only ~32MB of RAM, running TM PRO). It is essentially an accented note that decrescendos immediately. This test has a bit of Spaces verb on it but very little processing besides that. 

http://jasperblunk.com//Sfz-decrescendo-test.mp3


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 28, 2012)

That is fantastic Jasper, very promising indeed!


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Christian, that Raiders test sounded very solid, incredible considering it's a free instrument! Thanks for sharing the demo


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Zac! is bit "timing sloppy" i used the 3 patches layered to get that sound.Thanks for listening!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 29, 2012)

*Horns*

Finished up the Horns, details in the original post.


----------



## almagata (Sep 29, 2012)

wow!!! thanks for the second present!!! downloading now...


----------



## trumpoz (Sep 29, 2012)

About to download the horns - they sound great.

Thankyou for making these available Jasper.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: FORTISSIMO BRASS: Horn Ensemble & Trumpet Ensemble - UPDATED*

Just got done trying out the horns patch. Very nice sounding and thank you!


----------



## Resoded (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: FORTISSIMO BRASS: Horn Ensemble & Trumpet Ensemble - UPDATED*

Thank you so much Jasper. Very generous!


----------



## ptrickf (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: FORTISSIMO BRASS: Horn Ensemble & Trumpet Ensemble - UPDATED*

Horntastic Jasper, many thanks.


----------



## lee (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells [new poll: horns?)*



lee @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Would it be possible to convert or program these from scratch to be used with K4, maybe looking at screenshots from the k5 version?



shameless bump :D


----------



## Leosc (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Jasper, really, really great stuff here. Just tried the horn section... fantastic! This could replace one or two horns from my usual go-to libraries.
Will there be a gently-tuned version of the horns as well? I noticed some intonation issues when playing a Bb major scale - the d5 is out of tune.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: FORTISSIMO BRASS: Horn Ensemble & Trumpet Ensemble - UPDATED*

Jasper these horns sounds awesome!
Here is a little track i´ve made layering Jasper´s Horns on top of it 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F61717336&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Both libs sound fantastic. 

Thanks for your generosity, Jasper.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 30, 2012)

Acall, I wasn't able to tune the marcs for schedule reasons, they quite need it I agree. 

What I used on the musical context track is a pretty playable stack I've come across. Put some Spaces SoCal Brass verb on an instance of kontakt, and boost the highs. Then in the instance load the fortissimo horns stacs, marcs, and sfz decr patches. make sure they're all active and of course put the mod wheel at the top. Then go in to the sfz and marc patches and bypass the RR script, which will collapse the rr's to a stack.. then.. voilá.. playable fun, with a hint of legato.


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 30, 2012)

Christian, the horns sound amazing on that short demo you put on soundcloud! I'm so excited about this new instrument, thanks Jasper! I can't wait to try it (I've downloaded it already but was too busy on the weekend to use it).

Horns are one of my favourite instruments.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 30, 2012)

Jasper Blunk @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Then go in to the sfz and marc patches and bypass the RR script, which will collapse the rr's to a stack.. then.. violá.. playable fun, with a hint of legato.



I thought this was a horn patch. Now all of a sudden it's a viola patch? Man, you have to get yourself straight!


----------



## Leosc (Sep 30, 2012)

Jasper Blunk @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> What I used on the musical context track is a pretty playable stack I've come across. Put some Spaces SoCal Brass verb on an instance of kontakt, and boost the highs. Then in the instance load the fortissimo horns stacs, marcs, and sfz decr patches. make sure they're all active and of course put the mod wheel at the top. Then go in to the sfz and marc patches and bypass the RR script, which will collapse the rr's to a stack.. then.. voilá.. playable fun, with a hint of legato.



Tried it, however the Marcatos and Sfz Decrescendos together have strong phasing issues - maybe I'm doing something wrong. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 30, 2012)

zacnelson @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Christian, the horns sound amazing on that short demo you put on soundcloud! I'm so excited about this new instrument, thanks Jasper! I can't wait to try it (I've downloaded it already but was too busy on the weekend to use it).
> 
> Horns are one of my favourite instruments.


Thanks a lot Zac for your support! and thanks Jasper an Blackus again for your amazing instruments and inspiration!


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Thank you Jasper for these wonderful gifts.

Just a quick question, and by no means a criticism...
Why did you provide an alternative (tuned) sample pool for the trrumpets, instead of just an alternative .nki patch with the tuning offsets done at patch level?

All the best...


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*



MaraschinoMusic @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Why did you provide an alternative (tuned) sample pool for the trrumpets, instead of just an alternative .nki patch with the tuning offsets done at patch level?


The best answer I can provide is that I find tuning in 96k more favorable than 48k, and I assume that most people are not running 96k. Also the tuning environment I use is outside of Kontakt and not real-time, and I think it's probably superior to whatever Kontakt has to offer.

Hope this helps..


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 2, 2012)

Jasper, you are a gentleman and a scholar. Thank you so much for sharing these samples.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Oct 2, 2012)

Ian Dorsch @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Jasper, you are a gentleman and a scholar. Thank you so much for sharing these samples.


Plus 500  Blakus too xD


----------



## Blakus (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Have to say, these horns are amazing...
Another quick comparison - just with the marcato legato patch and a bit of simple hall reverb.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/CBCoreHornsLegato.mp3 (CB Core Horns)
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/CBCoreHornsLegato.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/CBPRO12HornsLegato.mp3 (CB Pro 12Horns)
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/CBPRO12HornsLegato.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/JBFFHornsLegatoMarcato.mp3 (JB FF Horns)
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/JBFFHornsLegatoMarcato.mp3[/mp3]

Really love the nimble, precise, clean sound! Going to get a hell of a lot of use from me, thanks a million Jasper!


----------



## Rob (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

excellent. thank you so much, Jasper!


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Hey Jasper,

Thanks and congratz!

The hall and engineering are top notch.
That's a golden combo that may be better than
the other stuff here that we pay dearly for.

Have you thought about doing a complete Brass library?
Seems like you know what you're doing, and you could
make some bucks!

Maybe a group of us could do a pre-order to give you a little motivation :mrgreen:


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is another little demo Using FF horns and Trumpets and Balkus cello layerd with horns at the end! hope you like it!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62239073&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Blakus (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Thought I'd just add my little piece here in addition to Christian's wonderful work above!
This piece shows how I'm using Jasper's FF brass in my template context. I'm really happy with the way it mixes with my other brass libraries - it just soars so cleanly, I love it!
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*



Blakus @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> Thought I'd just add my little piece here in addition to Christian's wonderful work above!
> This piece shows how I'm using Jasper's FF brass in my template context. I'm really happy with the way it mixes with my other brass libraries - it just soars so cleanly, I love it!
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3[/mp3]
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3



Wow, great emotional dynamics and expression! Most impressive.

Great job Jasper and Blakus


----------



## screws (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Is there no one with the skills, time and inclination to make K4 patches for this? I'd love to be able to try it.


----------



## Leosc (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*



screws @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> Is there no one with the skills, time and inclination to make K4 patches for this? I'd love to be able to try it.



Here you go, screws. It's not an exact copy - seeing as K4 doesn't have the SV LP2 Filter and I had to rewrite the RR scripts - but it's the closest one can get to it. Hope you have the same fun everyone else has with these awesome VIs!


----------



## lee (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Thank you Acall! K4-user here.. Very nice of you to reprogram this.

Just out of curiosity. What does "SV" stand for in SV LP2 Filter?

And thank you Jasper for these awsome instruments!


----------



## Leosc (Oct 5, 2012)

The SV (State Variable) Filters are the new Kontakt 5 standard Filters. They're more advanced and sound a little better than the old Kontakt 2-4 ones, which are now the "Legacy Filters" (and which I used instead for the K4 nkis).


----------



## screws (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Wow, thanks Acall! Downloading right now!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 7, 2012)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## jdrcomposer (Oct 7, 2012)

Playable as hell...thanks Jasper! Here's a quick test I did with them 

http://soundcloud.com/jdrcomposer/jasper-blunk-brass-fanfare


----------



## R_FER (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Thank you very much!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Thank you for the kind words. It's also very nice to hear the stuff everyone is making. I never could have guessed that there would be this positive reaction.



jamwerks @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> The hall and engineering are top notch.
> That's a golden combo that may be better than
> the other stuff here that we pay dearly for.



In the case of the Fortissimo stuff, it was just done in a dry space, not a hall (I put some verb on the demos). Engineering-wise, nothing too complicated or fancy is going on.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Oct 16, 2012)

Have anyone made another Track with this amazing library? Thanks Again Jasper!


----------



## Vartio (Oct 17, 2012)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> Have anyone made another Track with this amazing library? Thanks Again Jasper!


Well... Now that you ask, I actually have. :lol: 
It really shows how well the brass fit in a mix.
[flash width=400 height=30 loop=false]https://www.box.com/embed/a7eb2vlvo5eeng8.swf[/flash]
https://www.box.com/s/zk36ixd87pp6q28qrsxb
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28042
I layered them with some CB horns for the quieter parts and SM trumpets. But mostly it's just the FF brass.
And thanks again for the freebies!


----------



## Schroeder (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks A LOT for this great brass!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Oct 18, 2012)

Vartio, great sounding track there! congrats!


----------



## Blakus (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Jasper, this brass is really becoming quite heavily used in my template! As others have already asked, have you thought of doing some commercial stuff?


----------



## renegade (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*



Blakus @ Thu 04 Oct said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/CBCoreHornsLegato.mp3 (CB Core Horns)
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/CBCoreHornsLegato.mp3[/mp3]
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/CBPRO12HornsLegato.mp3 (CB Pro 12Horns)
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Comparisons/CBPRO12HornsLegato.mp3[/mp3]
> ...





Blakus @ Sun 23 Sep said:


> http://blakus.com/music/temp/CB_attack.mp3 (CB With Layered Shorts)
> [mp3]http://blakus.com/music/temp/CB_attack.mp3[/mp3]
> http://blakus.com/music/temp/CB_noattack.mp3 (CB Without Layered Shorts)
> [mp3]http://blakus.com/music/temp/CB_noattack.mp3[/mp3]
> ...



Think this deserves a comment...
Nice comparison Blakus (and nice demos as well). I like the Jasper Horn/trumpets better...especially the trumpets. the "legato" works really well - which to me is quite surprising. The fast stuff is really impressing...to my ears CB gets outclassed in this discipline...

Thanks Jasper and congratulation with these amazing instruments!


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Hi all,

Jasper, wonderful samples! I've been using them for a bit and love them.

I hope you don't mind, but outside composing I am also a designer and created a simple interface graphic for the Horns and Trumpets. You were kind of enough to provide these instruments so I thought I would give back.

For anyone that is interested you can download them here:

*Horn Ensemble*
http://ryanstrong.com/fortissimo/Fortissimo%20Horn%20Ensemble%20Interface.png (http://ryanstrong.com/fortissimo/Fortis ... erface.png)

*Trumpet Ensemble*
http://ryanstrong.com/fortissimo/Fortissimo%20Trumpet%20Ensemble%20Interface.png (http://ryanstrong.com/fortissimo/Fortis ... erface.png)

Just replace the .PNG that resides in the Graphics folder.

Enjoy!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Oct 21, 2012)

Rystro is a very nice Gui thanks a lot!


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 21, 2012)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Sun Oct 21 said:


> Rystro is a very nice Gui thanks a lot!



Thank you Christian!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Oct 21, 2012)

How wonderful of you to share these interfaces. A great replacement for mine, surely, mine were just kind of thrown together!

Thanks for the ongoing interest.


----------



## Farkle (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*



Blakus @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> Thought I'd just add my little piece here in addition to Christian's wonderful work above!
> This piece shows how I'm using Jasper's FF brass in my template context. I'm really happy with the way it mixes with my other brass libraries - it just soars so cleanly, I love it!
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3[/mp3]
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3



Holy mutha, Blakus, this is a beautiful, emotionally vibrant piece! Thank you for posting it! The opening strings sit with such roundness and depth, and those brass swells... Soo good! 

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 22, 2012)

Jasper Blunk @ Sun Oct 21 said:


> How wonderful of you to share these interfaces. A great replacement for mine, surely, mine were just kind of thrown together!
> 
> Thanks for the ongoing interest.



No problem, I hope by me doing this it was of no insult to your initial GUIs but I thought these felt appropriate.


----------



## Darkforest408 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

Thanks. 

at least I can get a better approximation of the Staccatissimo lines that I envision with this library, which is much harder with CineBrass. 

Is there some round robin going on with the marcato? I noticed there is a velocity difference between the Round Robins, at least I think that is what is happening. 


Some small cue I made. 

http://soundcloud.com/user5814492/practice2


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm glad you're having fun with it, Darkforest. Yes, there's round robin with the marcato, there may be some slight volume inconsistencies, because I don't really believe in normalizing my samples.

Big announcement(s) soon.


----------



## StevenT2112 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*

This is an amazing sounding library! :D Will there be trombones or tubas next? Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 2, 2012)

Where do your guys' interests lie as far as brass samples? Essentially, what are you interested in?


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 2, 2012)

Jasper Blunk @ Fri Nov 02 said:


> Where do your guys' interests lie as far as brass samples? Essentially, what are you interested in?



I would be interested in keyswitchable legato where appropriate orchestral brass that was as elegantly simple and great sounding as Cinematic Strings 2, all sections with about an octave worth of arts, and solo instruments of each section that were as comprehensive and user controllable as SM, and all of it moderately priced... that's all :wink:


----------



## synthnut (Nov 4, 2012)

" Is there a setting to make the marcato patch poly instead of mono? "

These are some GREAT sounding instruments !!....Thanks so much Jasper !!....

I'm somewhat new to Kontakt ....I have Kontakt 5...Can someone walk me thru setting this instrument up for Poly mode ? .....Thanks so much ....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## Vartio (Nov 4, 2012)

just click the wrench icon next to the patch name. then navigate to the script editor tab (next to group editor, mapping editor, etc) and then bypass both legato scripts.
thats it. now it's polyphonic.


----------



## synthnut (Nov 4, 2012)

Vartio,
Thank you so much .....Worked like a charm !!....I appreciate the help ......Jim


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 4, 2012)

Jasper Blunk @ Fri Nov 02 said:


> Where do your guys' interests lie as far as brass samples? Essentially, what are you interested in?



Personally I'd love to hear some brass that has some character and details when played softly. There are a lot of biting epic brassy libraries out there and a lot of libraries avoid the softer lower dynamics of the brass section.


----------



## Lex (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Fortissimo Horn & Trumpet Ensembles - freebies*



Acall @ Fri Oct 05 said:


> screws @ Thu Oct 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there no one with the skills, time and inclination to make K4 patches for this? I'd love to be able to try it.
> ...



Thank you so much for these. Now I could finally try them too, and they are really, truly great!

Thank you Jasper!

alex


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 13, 2012)

Just to bump the cool instruments made by vi-members...


----------



## Casey Edwards (Nov 13, 2012)

rystro @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> Jasper Blunk @ Fri Nov 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do your guys' interests lie as far as brass samples? Essentially, what are you interested in?
> ...



I'll tell you man, IMO, the v1.0 of the solo french horn of CineBrass Core is some of the finest low dynamic horn sampling/scripting I've ever heard. A lot of the library has some hidden gems in the old patches.

BTW, thanks Jasper for the samples. Very cool man.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 13, 2012)

rystro @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> Jasper Blunk @ Fri Nov 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do your guys' interests lie as far as brass samples? Essentially, what are you interested in?
> ...



Do you have the SampleModeling French Horn?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

Next up is 'Maestoso.' Not brass this time, and recorded in a hall, not a dry studio. Four mic positions with a mic mixer.

J


----------



## eschroder (Nov 27, 2012)

=]


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 27, 2012)

A bit of doodling to hear how roughly how Maestoso sounds (a test patch of one of the articulations). Maestoso is an upcoming, simple & limited 18-violins freebie lib recorded in a hall, with a 4-mic mixer on the interface.

http://jasperblunk.com//Maestoso-alone.mp3


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: 'Maestoso' 18-violins freebie coming soon -- (& Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensemble)*

Sounds very promising, Jasper!
Very cool of you to consider sharing this.


----------



## Kralc (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: 'Maestoso' 18-violins freebie coming soon -- (& Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensemble)*

Another awesome freebie! You're a musical philanthropist Jasper!


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks again! Excited for the release


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: 'Maestoso' 18-violins freebie coming soon -- (& Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensemble)*

Wow, thank you so much, Jasper, for that brass. It sounds great. And the Maestoso violins sound good too.

Best, and thank you!
Mahlon


----------



## almagata (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks jasper!!! very excited about the violins!


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: 'Maestoso' 18-violins freebie coming soon -- (& Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensemble)*

Very much looking forward to it!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 28, 2012)

You can grab Maestoso from the original post now. 

My favorite settings; I like to have close and decca dominate, with a balcony brought down a bit, and outrigger about 65% the way down. Close panned left 55 .. short sustain + leg, then a bit of Hamburg or SoCal from Spaces.


----------



## HDJK (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Released: Maestoso 18 Violins Ensemble ... + Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensembles -- freebies*

Thanks so much for your generosity! Can't wait to try it out


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks very much Jasper!!

By the way I have also fallen in love with your composition "The Dark Divide" on your website, it's just lovely


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 29, 2012)

Downloading now!

Might use these violins in a track I'm currently working on, they sound excellent.

Thank you again you legend!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Nov 29, 2012)

Another awesome library from an awesome composer! we want user demos!!!


----------



## Resoded (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Released: Maestoso 18 Violins Ensemble ... + Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensembles -- freebies*

Cool, thanks Jasper! Downloading.


----------



## Vartio (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you again for all of the wonderful freebies.



Christian F. Perucchi @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> we want user demos!!!



Here you go :D
[mp3]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10366907/maestoso%20demo.mp3[/mp3]
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10366907/maestoso%20demo.mp3


----------



## Darthmorphling (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Released: Maestoso 18 Violins Ensemble ... + Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensembles -- freebies*

I downloaded this last night, but haven't yet put it to use. I am looking forward to it this weekend. You are extremely generous with sharing your work!

thanks,

Don


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Released: Maestoso 18 Violins Ensemble ... + Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensembles -- freebies*

Thanks Jasper - these sound great and the legato feels real nice.


----------



## PMortise (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Released: Maestoso 18 Violins Ensemble ... + Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensembles -- freebies*

Wow Jasper - those trumpets super! o=< Thanks for the early Christmas present!
o-[][]-o 


Blakus @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> http://blakus.com/music/temp/JBFF_ezmode.mp3 (JB FF Trumpets Marcato)
> [mp3]http://blakus.com/music/temp/JBFF_ezmode.mp3[/mp3]


 =o


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Nov 29, 2012)

Vartio @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> Thank you again for all of the wonderful freebies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn´t expect not being amazed from your track! and in record time! beatiful Music Vartio!


----------



## almagata (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks!!!


----------



## Vartio (Nov 29, 2012)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> Vartio @ Thu Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > [mp3]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10366907/maestoso%20demo.mp3[/mp3]
> ...


Thanks!

for those who are interested: strings were achieved with CS2 (mixed mikes) and maestoso (with all mikes on full). with few dips around the mid high frequencies to even things out a bit, slightly boosted highs and a touch of Samplicitys' Bricasti m7 impulse "Berlin hall". It's a perfect blend. couldn't be better.


----------



## noizy (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Released: Maestoso 18 Violins Ensemble ... + Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensembles -- freebies*

Thanks you so much Jasper. Your patches are really awesome. 
Fantastic job!!!

cheers,
noizy


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's an updated, fixed patch (just download the patch): http://jasperblunk.com/things_for_composers.html

You can now save your settings that you make, and we've fixed some bugs.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 29, 2012)

Jasper Blunk @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> Here's an updated, fixed patch (just download the patch): http://jasperblunk.com/things_for_composers.html
> 
> You can now save your settings that you make, and we've fixed some bugs.



Tried downloading the Sample Pool and Patch and got an error saying it was unavailable.

"The requested URL /maestoso_18_violins_ensemble.zip was not found on this server."


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm currently re-uploading the package containing the sample pool, with the updated NKI. It will be working in 40 minutes.


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Free Custom Samples: "FORTISSIMO TRUMPET ENSEMBLE" - Marcatos, Staccatos, Matrix Swells*



Jasper Blunk @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> I was going to ask.. anyone want something like the trumpets but a [dry] studio horn ensemble recorded in the same space? Real basic, nothing fancy, same as trumpets.. just to maybe add that punch behind hall/stage samples.
> 
> Four horns - marcs, stacs, and sfz-decrescendos..
> 
> I'll make something available for you guys if there's enough interest. Although, not immediately. I want to share something else in the meantime (not brass).



You make it sound so easy. Though I'm sure it ain't.

Best,
mahlon


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Released: Maestoso 18 Violins Ensemble ... + Fortissimo Horn and Trumpet Ensembles -- freebies*

thank you for this wonderful freebies, they are extremely useful for my current projects.

as I think about it, one thing comes to my mind:

there is one kind of freebie, that is still missing till now, at least in this quality and usefulness: choirs !

not an overkill production like QLSC by any means, but a simple generic patch (aaah's), where one can control sopranos and altos *separate*, with small section size each (3-4) and maybe 2 velocity layers (especially a soft layer would be very important) if possible. 

I know from the demos (monster stacc competition) that there are some great choir recordings.

any chance or just wishful thinking ? 

Andy


----------



## victorv (Dec 2, 2012)

mark812 @ 22/9/2012 said:


> Tino Danielzik @ Sat Sep 22 said:
> 
> 
> > This is awesome!
> ...




Same thing here... :? :?


----------



## Vartio (Dec 4, 2012)

Jasper Blunk @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> Here's an updated, fixed patch



Great. Thanks!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Dec 5, 2012)

I will post a demo soon enough, thanks again Jasper! sounds great!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jun 22, 2013)

Here is a short marcatos trombone ensemble patch from a set of custom studio brass I recorded a couple years ago. It seems to work to add a little presence to stage/hall samples.

I used the patch a bit as the sole low brass on this track at 0:21, 1:00, etc -- http://jasperblunk.com/music/Mountain_of_the_Sun.mp3

Three trombones, recorded in traditional seating position (towards the right). 

Range: Bb1-Ab3

Mod wheel controls volume/lo-pass. Set it to the top for the full dynamic.

Here's the zip: http://jasperblunk.com/fortissimo_trombone_ensemble.zip

Best,
Jasper


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for this! They sound really nice in that track.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you, all the demos sound great. I;m a little confused on what is what, are there multiple libraries now, trombones, trumpets, ? What are the links for both ?


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 8, 2013)

These sound great Jasper, definitely worth purchasing but you're graciously giving them away for free. Thanks so much for this! Cheers!


----------



## drymcore_music (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Jasper and everybody,

i just learned about these free brass sounds and heard some impressive demos by blakus using them. A google-search brought me here and i read all posts and all the demos here.
It´s absolutely generous to share those sounds with the world.

Unfortunately, the link http://jasperblunk.com/things_for_composers.html does not work for me.

Is there an alternative source to get the sounds or is the server just temporarily down?
Thanks for any hints in advance.


----------



## handz (Apr 15, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## Hudeenee (May 10, 2014)

http://jasperblunk.com/fortissimo_horn_ensemble.zip
http://jasperblunk.com/fortissimo_trombone_ensemble.zip



Sadly the trumpet ensemble and the violins were removed (I couldn't guess the link). :cry:


----------



## Leo Badinella (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey, does anyone still have these files and is willing to share them? Jasper, are you still here?


----------



## hawpri (Mar 12, 2015)

> Hey, does anyone still have these files and is willing to share them? Jasper, are you still here?



I still have all of them and put mirrors up a while back.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3845205&highlight=#3845205


----------



## Leo Badinella (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Thanks!


----------



## amitnj29 (Nov 1, 2015)

I am trying to try these patches by Jasper. The links are not working. Can anyone guide pls


----------



## hawpri (Nov 1, 2015)

amitnj29 said:


> I am trying to try these patches by Jasper. The links are not working. Can anyone guide pls



Fortissimo Trombone Ensemble [12.2MB archive]
http://www.mediafire.com/download/snriaqh5af4f7oi/fortissimo_trombone_ensemble.zip

8 horns FFF Bells Up Sustains [18.6MB archive]
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c7pdhbng85wse1g/Jasper_Blunk_8hrns_FFF_Bells_Up_Sustains.zip

Fortissimo Horn Ensemble [223.5 MB archive]
http://www.mediafire.com/download/bpah2268f7ivj79/Fortissimo_Horn_Ensemble.zip

Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble [194.6 MB archive]
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t56v5ggtgt2gptw/Fortissimo_Trumpet_Ensemble.zip
Fortissimo gently tuned sample pool [194.5 MB archive]
http://www.mediafire.com/download/mdmddkq6639bk82/fortissimo_gently_tuned_sample_pool.zip

Maestoso 18 Violins Ensemble [199.7 MB archive]
http://www.mediafire.com/download/nt383quuqe5aunu/Maestoso_18_Violins_Ensemble.zip


----------



## amitnj29 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks a Lot hawpri!


----------



## amitnj29 (Nov 9, 2015)

Its may be irrelevant to ask here, but I am not able to figure out how to post a question or may be my work here on this forum. I can see an option that says 'Start a Conversation' , but than it also says to include participants, which I have no idea of.
Can you also please guide me on this.


----------



## hawpri (Nov 9, 2015)

amitnj29 said:


> Its may be irrelevant to ask here, but I am not able to figure out how to post a question or may be my work here on this forum. I can see an option that says 'Start a Conversation' , but than it also says to include participants, which I have no idea of.
> Can you also please guide me on this.


You have to go to the relevant thread (post your own work here) first and then hit the crimson-ish colored button that says "Post New Thread." If there's a button that states "Start a Conversation" it means you've clicked on a person's username instead, and whatever you type up will be delivered in a PM only.


----------



## amitnj29 (Nov 9, 2015)

so silly, I couldn't see such a bold 'crimson-ish' button. I get what you mean. Thanks a lot again for guiding me to it.


----------



## Syneast (Oct 15, 2016)

It's been a while, but I still love these so much. They have kind of a raw hollywood golden era quality to them that I like. I have replaced the velocity filters with my own eq:s that make them quite passable even at low dynamics, and I have also modified the legatos and made simulated mutes. You can get so much out of them. (No) money well spent.

Just wanted to share a piece I just made where all the high brass is JB fortissimo horns and trumpets, featuring my mutes as well. They layer well with the low brass from Albion 1/3 here.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 15, 2016)

If anyone wants them...
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2016/01/jasper-blunk.html


----------



## hawpri (Oct 16, 2016)

bigcat1969 said:


> If anyone wants them...
> http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2016/01/jasper-blunk.html


I looked at the folder where I'd saved his samples from when he first shared his stuff here. I think there was a little more content that he'd published- unless you combined a couple of the archives to consolidate downloads? There was an optional "gently tuned" sample pool for the trumpets, and a FFF horns sustains instrument. Are those included on your blog post?


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't believe I have those. If anyone has the original files including the readme, please upload them and i will put them on the mediafire account.


----------



## Syneast (Oct 16, 2016)

@bigcat1969, try this for the gently tuned sample pool for the trumpets:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzFM6vcUYhczbndlRVJxQXprZ2c/view?usp=sharing

I have the originals of all of them. Let me know if you want the rest of the stuff as well.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks I'd love to have them all. I'm off to work right now, but I'll check back when I get home.


----------



## hawpri (Oct 16, 2016)

bigcat1969 said:


> Thanks I'd love to have them all. I'm off to work right now, but I'll check back when I get home.


http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ed-please-somebody-repost.43164/#post-3845205

A mirror for each is there- I just wasn't sure if you had already included these.


----------



## Syneast (Oct 16, 2016)

Well there you go. 

I noticed you didn't have a mirror for the Vibrato trumpets, so for the sake of completeness here they are for a while in case someone wants to upload them permanently:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzFM6vcUYhczanZPRTRrYzY2bzQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## hawpri (Oct 16, 2016)

Syneast said:


> Well there you go.
> 
> I noticed you didn't have a mirror for the Vibrato trumpets


There are 'vibrato trumpets?' I must have missed those. Thanks!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 16, 2016)

Alright I updated the page, did I miss anything? I just got back from a long day so it is possible I missed a lot!

http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2016/01/jasper-blunk.html


----------



## Syneast (Oct 17, 2016)

Seems about right to me.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 17, 2016)

Cool thanks for getting me the files I didn't have. It nice to preserve these things for at least a while longer and hopefully when I've faded from the scene others will host them...


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2017)

Can't wait to download these and try them out! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Artplex (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks to Jasper for this wonderful gift, and also thanks to *hawpri *for re-uploading the samples.

*Have a nice day!*


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 9, 2021)

Artplex said:


> Thanks to Jasper for this wonderful gift, and also thanks to *hawpri *for re-uploading the samples.
> 
> *Have a nice day!*


Whoa necropost that might be cool! Will have to download these tomorrow.


----------

